# Murphy's thread.



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy completed his 16th week today! Can't believe my little boy has been with me for 8 weeks now! Instead of posting a new thread every two weeks, I took inspiration from many of you and am making a single thread where I will update pictures periodically. 

Apart from the fact that Murphy has been growing like a weed, the big news from the last two weeks was that he lost his first tooth , an incisor from the top. The Tooth fairy gave him lot of frozen kongs, and he has been really pleased with himself. I think a couple more are loose and he should be losing them in quick succession.. He has also lost sooooo much puppy fur, and is so tall now!!  (I usually don't feel bad about him growing up.. but I just saw a bunch of pictures from his gotcha day!!:bawling 

He also started puppy school after getting his third set of shots, and it is really fun to watch how he interacts with other puppies. He is pretty shy at first, and prefers sitting at my feet hoping I throw him some food, but is getting more interested in other puppies slowly... His best playmate is my sister's corgi. Its impossible to separate the two when they are together! He is very food motivated, so that definitely helps with the training, but he is also getting "spunkier", so he has also started selectively ignoring a few commands... :

Here are a few pictures from the last two weeks. 

(And here are the links to my older posts with Murphy updates)

Gotcha day
[email protected] weeks
[email protected] weeks


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute pictures. He is getting big.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! I'm so glad Murphy has a thread! I will be your avid follower! He always has the best pictures because 1. he is freaking adorable, and 2. you are an awesome photographer!! He really has grown so much over the past few weeks. I think Rundle lost her first tooth around the same time as well. Man once it starts its like a hail storm, they all start falling out so quickly. But, the adult teeth come in really fast too. I don't know what it is about the corgis but, there is one in our building that Rundle just loves as well. 
Great photos! I love the rope and kuranda one (I see the bed has returned  )


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy!!! You are such a handsome boy! I'll be sure to follow your thread as well! I should probably consider starting a dedicated thread for Noah too! LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Murphy!!! You are such a handsome boy! I'll be sure to follow your thread as well! I should probably consider starting a dedicated thread for Noah too! LOL


Yes! I have also been waiting for this to happen! I love following both of your pupdates!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> Yay! I'm so glad Murphy has a thread! I will be your avid follower! He always has the best pictures because 1. he is freaking adorable, and 2. you are an awesome photographer!! He really has grown so much over the past few weeks. I think Rundle lost her first tooth around the same time as well. Man once it starts its like a hail storm, they all start falling out so quickly. But, the adult teeth come in really fast too. I don't know what it is about the corgis but, there is one in our building that Rundle just loves as well.
> Great photos! I love the rope and kuranda one (I see the bed has returned  )


Awww..... Thanks *3Pebs3*,You are tooo kind! Rundle's thread inspired me to do this  



rabernet said:


> Murphy!!! You are such a handsome boy! I'll be sure to follow your thread as well! I should probably consider starting a dedicated thread for Noah too! LOL


Yay *rabernet *and Noah! Looking forward to getting periodic updates!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are fantastic pictures of Murphy! What a handsome sweetheart.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Awww..... Thanks *3Pebs3*,You are tooo kind! Rundle's thread inspired me to do this
> 
> 
> Yay *rabernet *and Noah! Looking forward to getting periodic updates!!


I guess I should do the same for Chloe. It's better then starting different threads.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Cpc1972 said:


> I guess I should do the same for Chloe. It's better then starting different threads.


Yes! We need a place with all of Chloe's videos


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Murphy! *You're FOUR MONTHS OLD today!!!!!*arty:

Happy Birthday, from your Birthday brother from another mother (and daddy), Noah!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute, Robin! Happy birthday you two!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Awwwwww *rabernet*!! Thank you so much!!! Much much love to little Noah as well... It is so fun to have two puppies who share the same birthday 




rabernet said:


> Hey Murphy! *You're FOUR MONTHS OLD today!!!!!*arty:
> 
> Happy Birthday, from your Birthday brother from another mother (and daddy), Noah!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Celebrations for Murphy's 4 month birthday seemed to begin well before his 4 month birthday, and seeped well into the long weekend! Apart from being spoiled with plenty of new toys and visitors, Murphy had a couple of firsts the last few days.

His first play date with a friend (not the usual Corgi brofur) at home.
His first walk like a big boy in a busy downtown, lasting all afternoon. I am pretty sure he caused all the traffic that afternoon. I think he met about 100 people easily!! 
His first visit to a restaurant.. While his humans (tried to) enjoy a meal, he was having a blast seducing everyone from the waiter to all the guests who walked by. 
His first big boy pee! Murphy actually lifted his leg and peed!! I think it was more of an accidental discovery (too close to the edge of the grass), it was pretty funny to see him try. 

He also has 4 adult teeth now!!  I do feel al little sad when i stumble on his baby pictures on my phone, but also really excited to see the little big fella he is turning out to be.

And here are some more pictures!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome pictures! I love the puppy play pictures!! He is such a cutie! No wonder he was causing traffic!! Happy 4 months!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Fantastic pictures, Murphy is a handsome boy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 4 Months Handsome Murphy!.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So adorable! Love the pictures keep them coming! Happy 4 months!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I love the Murphy updates and as always, gorgeous pictures! Noah has only lost his front teeth, about six of them. I call him Buggs Bunny now, because of the two adult teeth in the top that are so much longer than the others!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Buggs Bunny


EXACTLY  

Gosh i love our little puppies...!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> Gosh i love our little puppies...!!


Oh, I do too! Happy 18 week birthday, Murph!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

_Thank you Auntie Robin! I wish I could meet Noah.. I hope he is having a swell day as well! _ -Murph


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Murph! Noah here - Mommy says that she's going into Murphy withdrawals and needs to see what you look like now! She says to go kiss your mommy and do some cute things so she'll take some new picturs of you! Pwease???? Oh, and Mommy says it's our 20 week birthday today! She said your mommy remembered first!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy got his rabies vaccinations just after he turned 18 weeks, and suddenly the whole world seemed to have opened up for us  It has been great fun taking him around my neighborhood meeting more "kinds" of people up close (runners, cyclists, high school kids, pizza delivery boys... etc. etc) , sniffing new things, plop on the ground for a tummy rub, (or stand on two hind legs sometimes) the minute he sees a friendly face.. (all for a cookie of course)... and so on.. and there were MORE firsts!

* Murphy's first graduation! He finished his puppy 1 class.. and is now in puppy 2!! 
* Murphy met up with his only other brother from his litter, and had a stupendous play date.. It was so cute to see the two of them run, play, greet, fight, chase, and then settle down together... It is amazing how the whole litter and their families ( and virtual littermates + families here as well) feel like one single huge golden loving family! I swear I felt like I saw my own human-nephew when I met Porter!!
* My DH and I left Murphy and went on a small vacation.. He did assume he was going as well (and got into our suitcase)..and it was heartbreaking to leave him behind.. So, to get back, Murphy tricked my sister who was watching him and got into something.. that led to diarrhea, and vommitting, and more diarrhea, and then a visit to the ER at night... oh well.. thank god it is behind us! The last day was sheer torture, and I could not wait to get back home.. of course the minute we were home.. he was doing fine.. Did I hear anyone say *Murphy's* laws?? :doh: 

Here are a few more pictures of my 20 week old bundle of joy and love...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

:--heart:

Murph - your mommy just made my mommy very happy with the new pictures! You and your brother look like a ton of fun, I wish I could have played with you too! Sorry you weren't feeling well while your mommy and daddy were away and that you gave your auntie such a scare, but I'm really glad you're feeling better! 

I wish I could graduate puppy school, my classes keep getting rained out. Can you believe that they've cancelled THREE of them already? I've only been to two so far. At this rate, I'll be graduating at the end of the summer (I only have 3 more classes). ~Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow! I totally missed this! 
First off, I loooovee Murphy's collar. 
I am very jealous that you get to keep in touch with all of Murphy's siblings. I would love to see how Rundle's siblings are doing, and what they look like right now. Sounds like Murphy is doing great with all of his training. 
I know how hard it is to leave your puppy for the first time. It must have been so stressful knowing that he was sick and that you could not be there for him. Thank goodness he is OK now. He sure looks cute in all the things you brought back for him. He gets more beautiful by the day.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Murphy! Mom told me we're gonna be 5 months old tomorrow! Wanted to wish my forum brother a happy birthday! ~Noah


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

_Right back at you Noah! Thank you for always being the first to wish me for all my birthdays! 

Sending lots of sniffs & play bows your way! 
-Murphy

_


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

My baby boy is 5 months old! Where does the time fly?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww beautiful boy! Happy 5 months!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> My baby boy is 5 months old! Where does the time fly?


He is sooo handsome! Our puppies are little dogs now!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I am starting to feel small bumps where the teenage horns usually sprout..but for the most part my 24 week old baby has been pretty sweet in the last few weeks. The highlights of the last two weeks have been 


His first long road trip over the long weekend
His first swim class
His playdate and short hike with his brother (littermate). I think this was his favoritest day ever!

Training continues to be fun with Murphy, but I definitely sense a lot more independence and shorter attention spans.. My DH and I constantly remind each other, _Teenage is coming_.. (à la Game of Thrones! )


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yay! More Murphy!! He is so adorable, and glad to see you are filling his life with all kinds of adventure and fun! Rundle is definitely in her teenage stage. She has a little more selective hearing as late. Likes to push boundaries a little more. And just wants to play all the time! She's not intolerable, but can be a little obnoxious at times. I still love her to bits though.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> Yay! More Murphy!! He is so adorable, and glad to see you are filling his life with all kinds of adventure and fun! Rundle is definitely in her teenage stage. She has a little more selective hearing as late. Likes to push boundaries a little more. And just wants to play all the time! She's not intolerable, but can be a little obnoxious at times. I still love her to bits though.


Awwww thanks 3Pebs3, I get inspired to do stuff with Murphy looking at all the adventures many of you embark upon  I was amazed to read your post about your camping experience with Rundle.. I really want to do that with Murphy.. 

Haha, selective hearing, you bet! With each passing day I feel Murphy getting a tad bit naughtier, and ever ready to test his limits.. but yeah, I have to admit, I am a slave to his charms and can't help but love him!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this thread. 
Murphy sure is a good looking Fella 
Those are some awesome photos and I love the mini clip of him in the convertible. Chester would love that haha he always sticks his little snout out the window when were driving. 
Can't wait to watch Murphy grow up and I think his name really suites him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww Murphy, you little handsome devil - I bet you're turning all the girls' heads when you ride in the convertible! I don't see any devil horns at all - tell your momma those are told hold your halo on straight! 

Isn't it crazy how much in love we get with these guys? As little puppies, they were adorable and cute, but a LOT of work. I feel like we're getting to the stage where we can truly enjoy their emerging personalities. I've probably just put a huge jinx on Noah by saying that! LOL


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG... He's getting big and becoming an even more handsome fellow! Hi, from the other Golden Newbee Murphy!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

GoldenSkies said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread.
> Murphy sure is a good looking Fella
> Those are some awesome photos and I love the mini clip of him in the convertible. Chester would love that haha he always sticks his little snout out the window when were driving.
> Can't wait to watch Murphy grow up and I think his name really suites him.


Thanks *GoldenSkies*! It is very nice meeting you too  I just checked Winchester's thread, and boy, your dog is a looker! I am very excited to read and see more of your move to your new home, and Winchesters adventures in the new place  Congratulations!! 

Murphy actually never did too well on car rides... but lately it has been getting much better.. This convertible ride was actually his first, and he was sooo delirious! When we stopped the car, he actually refused to get out  



rabernet said:


> Aww Murphy, you little handsome devil - I bet you're turning all the girls' heads when you ride in the convertible! I don't see any devil horns at all - tell your momma those are told hold your halo on straight!
> 
> Isn't it crazy how much in love we get with these guys? As little puppies, they were adorable and cute, but a LOT of work. I feel like we're getting to the stage where we can truly enjoy their emerging personalities. I've probably just put a huge jinx on Noah by saying that! LOL


Yes : A golden puppy in a convertible sure gets a lot of attention!!  Just as I read that last paragraph you wrote, I RAN and knocked on wood  Never say that again *rabernet*!!!  JK, I know exactly what you mean... these little guys have us wrapped around their tails! (and I am happy to be there!)


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

GoldenNewbee said:


> OMG... He's getting big and becoming an even more handsome fellow! Hi, from the other Golden Newbee Murphy!


Oh Hi there Murphy and Golden Newbee!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Awe what a sweetie. Thank you I am very excited to read about Murphy as well  esspecially since he's in his "fun" AKA devilish stage haha:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

*MURFFFYYYYY **- it's our birfday!!!!!!!* *We're 6 months old today - aroooooooo!!!!!*

Hope you have a fun filled day!!!!! Auntie Robin and Noah


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

It sure is Auntie Robin! I wish Noah lived closer so we could meet up and party together! I heard you have an awesome road trip planned for Noah, I wish I could go too.. 

Lots of tail wags and happy jumps
-Murphy


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy is 6 months old today! My little baby is officially a teenager, sob sob! 

He is slowly transitioning from a "ANYTHING-FOR-FOOD" to a "SOMETHINGS-FOR-FOOD-MANYTHINGS-FOR-PLAY" pup. So naturally DH and I are spending a lot of time rethinking "strategy" with him now. He is fairly obedient, and I don't have anything serious to complain about so far.. but i definitely feel them horns. (I will need to file those horns down to be a suitable halo-holder) He is done with his puppy classes, and we have about a month before his next set of classes begin.. so until then, we are just trying to solidify all the things he learnt in the first three sets of classes... by adding more distractions and increasing the duration... 

After three visits to the pool, Murphy finally learnt to swim without a float! It was truly exhilarating to see him just fly into the pool and chase after a ball AND swim efficiently instead of just splashing around.. We are going to continue taking him to the pool for a few more sessions, until he is fully comfortable getting in and out of a pool (i.e. using stairs).. I'll try to take a video the next time we are there.. (The last time, I was busy shrieking and taking mental pictures!!)

We left early this morning to go to a park in the neighborhood where Murphy meets and plays with a bunch of his friends.. and took some "props" along for pictures.. ("Good try", said a voice in my head as I typed this..)


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh and since he is officially a teenager, he now has computer privileges


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow! He's adorable!! Getting big, and his coat is coming in beautifully!! I love the running, floppy ears, crown falling off picture  Happy 6 months Murphy!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Oh and since he is officially a teenager, he now has computer privileges


Brilliant!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I love Murphy pictures! Well worth the wait! He's so incredibly handsome! We've been pretty lucky with Noah too as far as behavior (but I hesitated typing that for fear that I've just jinxed us). 

We were lucky enough to be able to sign up for Susan Garrett's Recallers course, and we're having so much fun with it, and I think it's going to really help us get through the proverbial juvenile delinquency stage.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Happy 6 months Murphy!!!
He is such a handsome boy, can't wait to see what he looks like when he's full grown. Those photos are great!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks *GoldenSkies*! How is the prep for the big move?


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

oh he's just so handsome!!! He's a 24K dog right??


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

msheidiann said:


> oh he's just so handsome!!! He's a 24K dog right??


Thank you! 

Yes, he is a Rocky X Teaser pup


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> msheidiann said:
> 
> 
> > oh he's just so handsome!!! He's a 24K dog right??
> ...


We put a deposit on Teaser X Rocky (hopeful) next litter! We'll find out in a few weeks if she is pregnant!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

msheidiann said:


> We put a deposit on Teaser X Rocky (hopeful) next litter! We'll find out in a few weeks if she is pregnant!


Good luck! I am sure the puppies will be beautiful, and have great temperaments... Murphy and his siblings are wonderful!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Murphy is growing into such a handsome boy and it sounds like he's a quick study, too! Lucky you! Love the photos.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Murphy is growing into such a handsome boy and it sounds like he's a quick study, too! Lucky you! Love the photos.


Awww, Thank you 

It has been smooth so far with him.. but Mr.Murph does have his teenage moments every now and then.. :no:


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

goldenewbie said:


> Thanks *GoldenSkies*! How is the prep for the big move?


Ha ha... well I preped for a few days when we first found out we were moving.. and since then I've been procrastinating. :uhoh:
We might get the place a week early.... I'm sure it's going to be a stressful one.

How is 6 months treating you??


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

GoldenSkies said:


> Ha ha... well I preped for a few days when we first found out we were moving.. and since then I've been procrastinating. :uhoh:
> We might get the place a week early.... I'm sure it's going to be a stressful one.
> 
> How is 6 months treating you??


I know EXACTLY what you are talking about  I hope your move is smooth... and I am sure once you move, it will be so worth it!

Six months - Murphy has developed a superpower of filtering my voice out when needed. He also seems to have developed a new language skill, knows all the synonyms of the word "cookie" in all the 4 languages I know. He prefers my DH to me at all times, except when I am all dressed up and ready to leave home for school, or a party, or for dinner.. ( I have to be covered in dog slobber and hair before I leave). He wants to cuddle with my DH, but look at me from a distance while he does that. (I have to be in his sight at all times) . Everyday is "World opposite day" for him: (Sit means down, stand means sit, stay means run, come means stay, off means jump.... ) ... :doh::doh::doh:

I should be mad at him, but he is so darn cute, that I find it impossible to even frown! I am sure you know what I am talking about.. 

Here is a recent picture of him, he is 28 weeks old!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

OMG, how adorable is Murph????? Opposite days sound about right. I just remember those days with Diamond and know that we WILL get through it. And you're right - that face? That's the face of a perfect ANGEL!!!

I just want to cuddle that face, and sniff that head!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup! opposite day is every second day... for some reason at that age chester could only remember two tricks at a time haha.. so if it was sit and stay that meant all the Murphy sure is cute though. to this day I can't get mad a chester... I let him get away with everything.. it's their big cow like eyes. always so emotional.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy is now almost 7 months old! With each passing day, I see lesser and lesser of my sweet innocent puppy, and more and more of a really naughty teen who wants to explore the world around him, and fully aware of his melt-them-with-my-expressions superpower. Training has become a little more challenging, and almost impossible without a bribe... I guess reading about everyone's experience with their teen pups has been of great help in both lowering my expectations and knowing we are not alone!

Its hard to believe that he was once as little as he looks in some of his older pictures  He is still growing relatively slowly, and weighs about 46lbs now, and is 20" tall (at withers), I think a growth spurt is right around the corner...

Oh, and my teen boy now has his own Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/MurphyElfintail It doesn't have too much content on it yet.. but Murphy promises to keep it interesting


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness he's so handsome! Noah's got him beat by about 10 lbs and 3 inches right now (if my tape measure measurements are accurate, it's hard to keep him still). 

I can't believe they are going to be 7 months old in 2 days!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh - and of COURSE Noah and I will be following his FB page!!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Murphy looks like a big softy! I would like to cuddle him :
I'll make sure to follow his page, can't wait to read the teen stage stories ... those are the most entertaining


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He looks so handsome!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

GoldenSkies said:


> Murphy looks like a big softy! I would like to cuddle him :
> I'll make sure to follow his page, can't wait to read the teen stage stories ... those are the most entertaining


Awwwww  I am sure he would love the cuddles as well... 

He has this "good boy" look plastered on his face..which makes his teen antics really funny  I'll share a couple of stories in a few days  



Daisy123 said:


> He looks so handsome!


Thank you Daisy123


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

What a beautiful trouble maker! Adding Murphy on Facebook as we speak!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute facebook page.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Oh my goodness he's so handsome! Noah's got him beat by about 10 lbs and 3 inches right now (if my tape measure measurements are accurate, it's hard to keep him still).
> 
> I can't believe they are going to be 7 months old in 2 days!


Murphy looks really small compared to a lot of goldens..I always thought he would be bigger... Sometimes I wonder if I am feeding him less, but he seems to be active, and fine externally (and my vet thinks he is doing well too).. He has actually started filling up pretty well... he has a lot more fur (compared to before) and I see a little bit of feathering on his tail as well 





rabernet said:


> Oh - and of COURSE Noah and I will be following his FB page!!!!


Thank you  I hope to put a lot more pictures and videos of Murphy soon.. I had started a blog (about Murphy) before I got Murphy, and had resolved to keep a journal, but never made a single post since I got Murphy :doh: I hope I don't butcher this Facebook page...:uhoh:


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> What a beautiful trouble maker! Adding Murphy on Facebook as we speak!





Cpc1972 said:


> Cute facebook page.


Thank you guys!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We're 7 months old today, Murphy! What are you going to do today? Mommy says it's "open dock" today where I went for my obedience classes. I'm not sure what that means, but Mommy says I'm going to have fun! Something about swimming lessons and maybe jumping off a "dock". Do you know what a dock is, Murphy? ~Noah


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you too Noah! I don't know what open dock means, but I have tried swimming... I am sure you will love it  Please do tell me all about it, and I'll work on convincing mom to take me too! 

I went to what my mom called a "golden meet-up" at a training center nearby last night, (She comes up with all these silly names for my birthday parties). I felt like the star there.. and I showed all the well behaved goldens how to take it easy, and that obedience was not mandatory at all. Both she and i came home and slept like logs... 

Have a wonderful fun day!
- M


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Happy Birthday to you too Noah! I don't know what open dock means, but I have tried swimming... I am sure you will love it  Please do tell me all about it, and I'll work on convincing mom to take me too!
> 
> I went to what my mom called a "golden meet-up" at a training center nearby last night, (She comes up with all these silly names for my birthday parties). I felt like the star there.. and I showed all the well behaved goldens how to take it easy, and that obedience was not mandatory at all. Both she and i came home and slept like logs...
> 
> ...


Oh Murphy - they tried to DROWN me today! Can you believe that? Mommy said I was ok, because she put this bright green thing on me that strapped under my belly, but I sure didn't believe her! 

And then this lady in all the water grabbed the handle on that green thing and took me way out into the middle where my feet wouldn't touch the bottom! I twisted and turned and splashed water in my mouth (that's where I almost DROWNED Murphy!). 

But then when I was done, these other dogs, who clearly had lost their minds were JUMPING from this big wooden area into that pool! I tried to bark and bark to warn them how dangerous that lady was in the middle of the pool, but then....THEN....they did it AGAIN!!!!and AGAIN!!!!! 

Oh man, Murphy, let me tell you that wore me plumb out! Mom says we're going to go back and I heard that lady tell Mommy that if I kept coming, I wouldn't be so scared and I'd learn to love it. I dunno Murphy! 

But then we went to this store with lot of lot of people where Mommy gets my food, and the cat's food and the bird's food, and everyone there told me how handsome I was and everyone, even itty bitty people wanted to love on me. I liked that part of the day the best!

Your party sounds like it was a LOT of fun and I wish we lived closer together so I could have come. Did your Mommy take lot of pictures? I want to see them!

~Noah


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh Noah, that is exactly what happened to me... First they lured (or should I say threw?) me in? and then when I tried to feel the ground under me... water started splashing all around me.. I tried barking and telling my mom there was a splashy monster, but she just did not get it! ... I tried to grab him and say, hey, Stop!... but I could never really get him in my mouth! and then suddenly i started going down down down... they put this cold orange thing around me... and I was not going down anymore.. but the splashy monster just kept playing with me..!! and then.. I just don't remember what happened.. I think I woke up after 12 hours straight! 

It took me two weeks to make the splashy monster disappear! All i had to do was act cool.. and once he went, it was super fun! For some reason my mom thinks its really hard, so she keeps tossing all my favorite toys in, and then gives me the best treats when I retrieve it back. It is a total Win-Win.

I love jumping!!! and you have a big wooden deck from where you can jump??? Into the water??????? oh boy! I need to go to one of those places... Mom keeps yelling "No Jumping No Jumping" .. She does not know that I am just trying to hone my skills... Can you ask your mom to explain to her that its a necessary skill for all the big cool dogs?? 

I don't think I saw mom's camera on her yesterday, but I heard a bunch of other people go click click click.. I will share pictures of me on my Facebook page if they get shared! By the way are you on this Facebook? You just have to upload pictures and get compliments from a lot of pretty ladies!

laterzzzz...

-M


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy - this is my water monster - you described it perfectly! So Mommy told me that Open Dock was once a month (whew!) where she can bring me from 12-4 or until I get tired. I'm safe for another month! But THEN, that awful lady told Mommy that she actually had classes Sunday's and Wednesdays and that we can sign up for the full class, or she can just show up any Sunday or Wednesday and pay for a single class! Stoopid woman - now I have to battle that water monster again! But you said it will be fun at some point? I'm not really sure - the lady tried to trick me with hot dogs, and then she tossed a Kong Wubba that looks like mine and said "get it, get it" and when I did, she let me go back to the ramp. 

Mommy is on Facebook, but I don't have my own page, Mommy just shares my pictures on her face, but she liked your page, and said my picture is on her profile, and she your mommy could friend her if you want and then you can see pictures there too!

Here's that awful water monster!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not sure how I'm just seeing this but Murphy is a ADORABLE!!!! Love your photos!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy - we're EIGHT MONTHS OLD today!!!!! I hope you have a GREAT day today, my brother (from another mother and father)! ~Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Too cute Robin! Happy birthday to both of your adorable pups! I can't believe its been 8 months already!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Christen11[B said:


> [/B]3;6005762]I'm not sure how I'm just seeing this but Murphy is a ADORABLE!!!! Love your photos!


Awww, thanks *Christen113*! Cooper is absolutely adorable as well!  love to read about him..


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Murphy - we're EIGHT MONTHS OLD today!!!!! I hope you have a GREAT day today, my brother (from another mother and father)! ~Noah





3Pebs3 said:


> Too cute Robin! Happy birthday to both of your adorable pups! I can't believe its been 8 months already!!



Thank you so much Robin and Noah and 3Pebs3! (once again!) You guys make both Murphy and me feel extra special  We always celebrate our furkids' birthdays, but I think this time I also want to celebrate 6 months of knowing, learning from and befriending some amazing people here at the GRF  (yes, I am looking at you!!)

I have been really caught up at work the last couple of days, and I have skimmed through all your updates... can't wait to sit down and read them in detail, and stare at the pictures for a good long while.. so sorry for my slow responses... 

Hope you all have a wonderful day and lots of love from Murphy!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Thank you so much Robin and Noah and 3Pebs3! (once again!) You guys make both Murphy and me feel extra special  We always celebrate our furkids' birthdays, but I think this time I also want to celebrate 6 months of knowing, learning from and befriending some amazing people here at the GRF  (yes, I am looking at you!!)


I feel that same way! It's been a fun ride together, and I always look forward to your guys posts!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

:--heart: You both are awesome!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy, I'm so sorry I am late in the day for wishing you a happy 9 month birthday. We're 3/4 of a year old! Can you believe it? I saw on Facebook that you've been really busy this last month. Will you ask your mommy to post a new picture of you here? We miss seeing your handsome face! ~Noah


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

_That is totally okay Noah! You beat me to it most of the times  I love your half down half stand pose   , I have been trying to copy it... but I just can't pull it off as well as you do!
~ Murphy_

EDIT: _Just spoke to mom about adding some photos, she said she would do it real soon, she said she had some stories to tell as well :uhoh: , I have no idea what she is referring to...:bigangel: ~Murphy
_


rabernet said:


> Murphy, I'm so sorry I am late in the day for wishing you a happy 9 month birthday. We're 3/4 of a year old! Can you believe it? I saw on Facebook that you've been really busy this last month. Will you ask your mommy to post a new picture of you here? We miss seeing your handsome face! ~Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> EDIT: _Just spoke to mom about adding some photos, she said she would do it real soon, she said she had some stories to tell as well :uhoh: , I have no idea what she is referring to...:bigangel: ~Murphy
> _


Excited for stories!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

Murphy you are just adorable!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> _That is totally okay Noah! You beat me to it most of the times  I love your half down half stand pose   , I have been trying to copy it... but I just can't pull it off as well as you do!
> ~ Murphy_
> 
> EDIT: _Just spoke to mom about adding some photos, she said she would do it real soon, she said she had some stories to tell as well :uhoh: , I have no idea what she is referring to...:bigangel: ~Murphy
> _


Haha, and only you and Rundle's mom have any idea what you're talking about Murphy, with the half down, half stand pose! 

We can't wait for more pictures!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't wait for more Murphy updates, he is one of my favourites  hope all is well !!


----------



## Cider (Nov 20, 2015)

Murphy is absolutely adorable! A smiling puppy is a naughty puppy!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Cider said:


> Murphy is absolutely adorable! A smiling puppy is a naughty puppy!


Awwww, thank you  I must say i LOVE the name (Cider  ) and his color, stunning! 

Hope to bump into you more often in the forum


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy! You're growing up so fast! It's our 10 month birthday today! Hope you did something fun! ~Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Murphy! You're growing up so fast! It's our 10 month birthday today! Hope you did something fun! ~Noah


OMG is that NOAH? That is adorable!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> OMG is that NOAH? That is adorable!!


Nope, not Noah - an image I grabbed off the internet! LOL


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

*Thursday*:
I was getting ready to take a few pictures of Murphy, and upload them for his usual birthday update..I felt his mouth was unusually smelly, and decided to examine his mouth and brush his teeth. And that is when I saw, that a big chunk of his upper left canine was missing, and some visible pulp exposure. I just could not believe my eyes. I could not understand, what had happened, and when it happened, and why it happened! I had brushed his teeth the night before last (Tuesday night), and everything was just fine. Also noticed some metallic marks on his incisors. Murphy had been to his daycare the previous day (Wednesday), and I was just horrified thinking about what could have transpired there. 

Almost all the hospitals near my house were closed for thanksgiving, and the the vet tech in the nearest emergency told me, it was not an "emergency" and that she schedule us to see a vet the next day. Since Murphy showed no signs of pain, and was eating, drinking, and playing normally, we thought her suggestion was valid, and decided to wait until the next day. Big Mistake, as we would find out later. 

*Friday*:
It was a really scary 24 hours for me, because everything I was reading online, suggested extraction of the tooth was the only real option. We eventually met the vet late in the evening, she was horrified to see his canine, and she told us to contact the dentist as soon as we could. I tried calling all the animal dentists I could Google in a 200 mile range, and everyone was off for the weekend. UC Davis was open, and we were really happy when we got hold of the dentist. Unfortunately she told us that we were too late to save the tooth. If we had reached out to them in a 48 hour period, they could have performed something called a "vital pulp therapy" to save the tooth. The next option was a root canal and if that was not possible, the only option we had was extracting his tooth out. We were heartbroken, because we were simply sitting on our a**es on the advice of the vet tech. 

*Saturday & Sunday*: 
We left tons of messages with the dentists, tried to read as much as we could. A couple of the offices called back to tell us that since the 48 hour period had elapsed, they could not do much anyway, and we were welcome to schedule an appoitnment with them, in January (most are booked solid!!). Meanwhile, Murphy was getting duller and whineier, In hindsight, it seems like he was no longer able to keep up his brave face...









*Monday*: 
We tried calling the dentists who hadn't responded again, starting 6:59 am sharp. Luckily for Murphy, a dentist (who also happened to be the closest to us) answered. They were kind enough to sense our anxiety, and promised to at least take a look at Murphy the same day. Also warned us that it was going to be a long (and expensive) treatment, and that they could not promise anything.. That afternoon, the dentist took a look at Murphy, and told us the same thing that the vet at UC davis had told us, we had a very very good chance of saving Murphy's tooth if we had him looked at within 48 hours, but we had missed that window (bad timing wrt the thanksgiving holiday). Root canal was what he would have suggested, but Murphy is a very young dog, so he was not sure if his teeth was fully formed, and expected the root canal to be unnecessarily risky and complicated. So under this very special case, he recommended going for the vital pulp therapy, even though the chance of success was less than 50%







We would need to follow up in a few months to make sure that there was no infection, and if the treatment had failed, we would have to resort to the root canal or extraction. Since this was an urgent case, he squeezed us in for the procedure the next morning. 

*Tuesday*: 
Murphy was in for his procedure at 715 am, and was all done by 11 am. He is under heavy medication, and extremely groggy, but wags his tail (without getting up) vigorously the moment he sees someone approach him. He will be under medication for a week.. and back at the dentists in a few months. I don't think I will have the confidence to leave him at daycare for sometime now. The dentist thought he likely got into a scuffle and probably hit himself against a hard surface. No hard chews for him now. The vet tech at the dentists office told me that if I could leave an imprint with my nail on the chew, then it was okay, otherwise it was too hard for these young dogs. 

*****************************************************************
Seeing Murphy like this, in pain, and after the procedure, has left me with a big case of the blues. I know it is ridiculous given what some of the other dogs here go through. I signed in to this forum/facebook after long yesterday, and was devastated to read about Joey's (Jamm's dog) diagnosis.. I really wish we did not have to see our little buddies suffer like this.. and I pray that soon we are able to ensure that they lead long healthy lives. :-( 
*****************************************************************

I hope you all had a wonderful thanksgiving. I am very grateful for having met (virtually) and interacted with all of you, and gotten great advice for Murphy. I am grateful that things did not get more complicated for Murphy. I am grateful that most of our pups are doing well and adding sunshine to the lives of everyone around them. 

I'll be back in a few days with some happier stories and more photos..


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

_
Happy belated birthday brother dearest! Sorry i could not respond earlier.. I was thinking about you on our birthday though..!! Love and kisses to your mom as well! ~Murphy_



rabernet said:


> Murphy! You're growing up so fast! It's our 10 month birthday today! Hope you did something fun! ~Noah


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> *Thursday*:
> I was getting ready to take a few pictures of Murphy, and upload them for his usual birthday update..I felt his mouth was unusually smelly, and decided to examine his mouth and brush his teeth. And that is when I saw, that a big chunk of his upper left canine was missing, and some visible pulp exposure. I just could not believe my eyes. I could not understand, what had happened, and when it happened, and why it happened! I had brushed his teeth the night before last (Tuesday night), and everything was just fine. Also noticed some metallic marks on his incisors. Murphy had been to his daycare the previous day (Wednesday), and I was just horrified thinking about what could have transpired there.
> 
> Almost all the hospitals near my house were closed for thanksgiving, and the the vet tech in the nearest emergency told me, it was not an "emergency" and that she schedule us to see a vet the next day. Since Murphy showed no signs of pain, and was eating, drinking, and playing normally, we thought her suggestion was valid, and decided to wait until the next day. Big Mistake, as we would find out later.
> ...


Oh poor Murphy! Poor Murphy's Mom! I can't even begin to imagine all the emotions you guys were going through. I really hope that this Vital Pulp Therapy works for Murphy and that you'll be back with a great update. 

Bless his little heart!


----------



## fooby (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about his accident, I know how horrible it is after something similar happened to Bailey recently. Glad to hear he's home and praying he get's better soon!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I am absolutely devastated for you. You know that both Robin and myself have sent our pups to daycare regularly. This could have just as easily happened to one of our puppies. Please don't beat yourself up over this. Given the circumstances, you have done all that you could for Murphy. Not one of us could have done any more than you have. I hope his tooth and your heart recover quickly. Thinking of you!! Keep us updated on your beautiful boy <3


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your wishes & prayers *fooby*, Im sorry about what happened with Bailey as well.. I hope he is doing better. Murphy got done with his antibiotics/pain meds last week, and he is slowly returning back to normal, makes me feel so much better! 




fooby said:


> I'm sorry to hear about his accident, I know how horrible it is after something similar happened to Bailey recently. Glad to hear he's home and praying he get's better soon!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the sweet words! They really made me feel better.. <<<hugs>>>



rabernet said:


> Oh poor Murphy! Poor Murphy's Mom! I can't even begin to imagine all the emotions you guys were going through. I really hope that this Vital Pulp Therapy works for Murphy and that you'll be back with a great update.
> 
> Bless his little heart!





3Pebs3 said:


> I am absolutely devastated for you. You know that both Robin and myself have sent our pups to daycare regularly. This could have just as easily happened to one of our puppies. Please don't beat yourself up over this. Given the circumstances, you have done all that you could for Murphy. Not one of us could have done any more than you have. I hope his tooth and your heart recover quickly. Thinking of you!! Keep us updated on your beautiful boy <3


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Murphy got done with antibiotics and pain meds last week.. and he is slowly returning back to his silly goofy self! I am definitely relieved to see him doing better. I do have to keep a watchful eye on his tooth and gums.. to make sure that they are not infected, and visit the dentist in 6 months. I am tempted to think that everything is okay every now and then, but have to remind myself that the dentist that there is a less than 50% chance of his tooth getting saved... just to avoid inflating my hopes... 

Anyway it is Christmas season!!!! and every thing looks so bright and cheerful around me. Its raining in California, and there is snow in the mountains this time! After a disastrous last few years wrt the rain and snow, I am excited that things are looking better. Of course being stuck at home with a (bored) teenage dog, who cannot chew, is not the best place to be, but I am not going to complain  

Murphy like me, loves the rain, he ENJOYS rolling in the mud and raising a stink (literally), and then tries to show me how wonderful it is to be covered in mud. He has also realized that things with wheels move, and my chair has wheels, so if there is something in the backyard he wants to see, he simply comes and tugs my shirt when i am on the chair, and drags me to the patio door. He has claimed my bed, my sofa, my lounge chair, pretty much my whole house. Last weekend his brother visited us, and Murphy and Porter had such a great time playing in the backyard.. they started out initially with a slight "tiff", but then slowly warmed up to each other, and in a couple of minutes, they just did not want to stop playing and wanted to walk together everywhere. It was really endearing. 

We had enrolled Murphy in a CGC class, and boy is it tough with a teenaged dog!!! Murphy is smart, and he picks up things really quick, and he is good at listening too.. but ONLY if I have something (palatable) to offer in return














So for the next two+ months, we are going to be working on fading the food away.. He seems to be developing a bit of separation anxiety, so that is the other thing we are going to be focusing on... I am glad we signed up for the class, because it really makes you see the value of focussing on these core skills first.. I doubt if Murphy is going to be ready for the CGC test in the next few months.. but I think we will need all the time we get to prepare for it. I am really looking forward to signing up for one of the Fenzi classes, all of them sound so pertinent to what I am facing with Murphy at the moment!

Here are some recent pictures:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG! Murphy is adorable, and sounds so smart! To recognize that he can wheel you around! That is incredible!! I too am in the current state of teenagerhood with Rundle, and understand the challenges it brings. Glad we have each other and this forum for support and understanding! As I said on Rundle's thread, hope we can be classmates together! And thank you Robin for turning me (us?) onto Fenzi. Hope it helps us with our teenagers


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy - I love your updates! You are far too handsome to be a boy that causes your momma any worries! I simply don't believe her! But I can tell you that Fenzi classes are fun! And self paced, and did I mention fun? All I have to say to Noah now is "Hey Noah - would you like to play some games??" and he's bouncing around knowing we're going to train (aka - play games).


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Murphy has the most kissable face!! LOL!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I am really looking forward to the classes now.. I am taking a class locally now, which works on behavior chaining. The class has a project where you come up and present a sequence of three behaviors. I have tried this before with Murphy (clean up), but he was so much more patient just a month ago! I am going to see how it goes and also try and take a class that might build up or reinforce what we have attempted so far. 

Is it weird that I spend more time thinking about Murphy's training than anything else in my life at the moment? :uhoh:



rabernet said:


> Murphy - I love your updates! You are far too handsome to be a boy that causes your momma any worries! I simply don't believe her! But I can tell you that Fenzi classes are fun! And self paced, and did I mention fun? All I have to say to Noah now is "Hey Noah - would you like to play some games??" and he's bouncing around knowing we're going to train (aka - play games).


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

goldenewbie said:


> Is it weird that I spend more time thinking about Murphy's training than anything else in my life at the moment? :uhoh:


You are not alone!! :wave:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Murphy! One more month and we get to join Ms. Rundle at the big kids table!!! 

It's our 11 month birthday today! Looking back, it's been so much fun being your "brother from another mother and father" these past months. Just look at how much we've both learned - Mommy is still impressed that you pick up all your toys and put them away and wishes that I would do the same. 

I hope your mom and dad have a fabulous day planned out for you!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> I am really looking forward to the classes now.. I am taking a class locally now, which works on behavior chaining. The class has a project where you come up and present a sequence of three behaviors. I have tried this before with Murphy (clean up), but he was so much more patient just a month ago! I am going to see how it goes and also try and take a class that might build up or reinforce what we have attempted so far.
> 
> Is it weird that I spend more time thinking about Murphy's training than anything else in my life at the moment? :uhoh:


Ha! I missed this post before. It's not weird at all - I do the same with Noah! It's my "happy place" when everything else in the world stresses me out!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

_O thank you, thank you, Thank YOU Noah & Auntie Robin! I love you guys! Noah, I hope you have a terrific day too! 

I can't wait to join all the BIG guys at the table. I think being a BIG dog means you get more food, right?

My mom and dad, I don't trust them anymore. Last night I snuck up really sneakily and managed to take a peek at one of my gifts. This is what they got me. Can you believe it?














I don't have much hopes from them.. I hope Santa has better gifts for me. 

But, yes, they also did take me to play in the snow last weekend! I had such a GREAT GREAT GREAT time!! I ran and ran and ran, and rolled and rolled and rolled, and even tried to eat some of the fresh powder. There really is nothing like the feel of snow on your face! Mom did not get a chance to move all the pictures to her laptop, so I'll upload more pictures when I get my paws on them.
_
~Murphy


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> _O thank you, thank you, Thank YOU Noah & Auntie Robin! I love you guys! Noah, I hope you have a terrific day too!
> 
> I can't wait to join all the BIG guys at the table. I think being a BIG dog means you get more food, right?
> 
> ...


Oh Murphy - you do look awfully cute in that Sloppy Kisser bib though! I bet mom and dad have some awesome gifts for you! I got a few fun gifts from my uncle and my mom and dad on Saturday - and I think I'm getting more on Friday. 

I wish we had snow - I heard it's fun, and you just confirmed it! ~Noah


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas Murphy!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

A very belated and happy new year friends! 

I am logging in on to the forum after what seems like ages, and I am having a hard time keeping up with all my puppy friends who are growing up like weeds!! So good to see everyone is doing well!!

Murphy is going to turn 1 year old in less than 2 weeks! I can't believe my little baby is all grown up. We have been trying to make this entire holiday season memorable for him with lots of new experiences.. I think he had a fantastic time, as did we. It sure is painful coming back to regular/normal life after a break like this  

I have posted a few pictures from our holiday shenanigans on his Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/MurphyElfintail/posts/1704448979792955


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Murphy! You're such a beautiful boy, tell your momma to post some birthday pictures!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Murphy!!! I have enjoyed growing up with you  I just enrolled in focus games, so the fun does not stop here. Hope to see you there!! <3 Rundle


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Happy Birthday Murphy!!! I have enjoyed growing up with you  I just enrolled in focus games, so the fun does not stop here. Hope to see you there!! <3 Rundle


Yay - we just enrolled in Focus Games too and are waiting to be accepted in the Lurker Group on FB as well. I see there are already a few lectures posted in the class so far! 

But - this isn't about Fenzi, this is about the most handsome, most adorable Murphy himself, who came into this world a year ago today!

It has been such a blast following Murphy both here and on Facebook and I can't wait to follow the rest of his wonderful adventures that life takes him on! Noah says that he wants to grow up and be like Murphy one day! 

Happy, happy Birthday Murph-Man!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

aesthetic said:


> Happy birthday Murphy! You're such a beautiful boy, tell your momma to post some birthday pictures!!


Aww thanks *aesthetic*. Mom said she would post some pictures.. Lots of love to little brother Kaizer!



3Pebs3 said:


> Happy Birthday Murphy!!! I have enjoyed growing up with you  I just enrolled in focus games, so the fun does not stop here. Hope to see you there!! <3 Rundle


_Mee too *Rundle*!! I really miss seeing your posts on the GRF, but love seeing your updates on instagram now  I signed up for Focus Games as well!! I am beyond excited  _



rabernet said:


> Yay - we just enrolled in Focus Games too and are waiting to be accepted in the Lurker Group on FB as well. I see there are already a few lectures posted in the class so far!
> 
> But - this isn't about Fenzi, this is about the most handsome, most adorable Murphy himself, who came into this world a year ago today!
> 
> ...


_Aww thanks *Auntie Robin* and *Noah*! I am so so glad that we got a chance to meet and become friends here.. Thank you for all the recommendations for toys, beds, classes....  Warm woofs!_
_
~Murphy._


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy 1st birthday Murphy and many more to come!!!! 

BTW, your mom's photo's are amazing!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

*My baby boy is one!*

It is only when I logged into the forum and clicked on Murphy's thread today, and saw the first few pictures of him with his puppy toys and songs that it really sunk into me : My baby boy is all grown up now!! 

**************************************************************
I guess this will be my last post here on this thread with an update from Murphy..

The theme for the last month has been travel and new places. It has been raining where I live, and there are much fewer days when the sun peeks out, or when the clouds stop. So Murphy and I been grabbing every opportunity to go out on hikes and visiting new areas/ shopping malls/ cities / downtowns! I am discovering Murphy really likes using his nose, which is both a good thing, and a bad thing. Good thing because even after a short visit to a new place he is usually exhausted after all the sniffing, bad thing because he exercises ONLY his nose when that happens. (he can't hear anything I say, or see anything I do) It proves to be really challenging sometimes, or as an optimist would say, "a tremendous opportunity to practice". I had a very frustrating time with him in the park yesterday, so I am not going to elaborate further on this :doh::no: All I can say, is that it is a good thing he is cute. 

Speaking of cute, I SWEAR TO GOD Murphy uses his cuteness to melt me. He knows when he has been obnoxious, and he will do everything in his power to melt me... walk really close to me. Sit on my feet, make soft whimpering sounds when I ignore him, get all his toys and dump them on my feet.... 

My extended family does not have too much experience with dogs, so Murphy has taken it upon himself to make sure they all fall in love with him, and I am happy to report that he has made tremendous progress there. He is the baby of my whole family, (grandparents included!). The kids in the family, usually like to hug Murphy, and I do not want them to encroach on his space. To keep both sides happy, I taught Murphy to hug on command  It has been a resounding success  and Murphy loves giving hugs to people now (because of the cookies that follow). I love that the kids don't just round up on him to cuddle with him, and give him (and me) some warning about the "cute aggression" that is about to follow : 

Here is a video posted by his training class on Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/MurphyElfintail/posts/1706241959613657

**************************************************************

As I look back over the whole, it has been such a terrific adventure so far, all the ups and the downs, the moments of pure petulance, and then the moments of pure unadulterated affection.. All those training classes and outdoor experiences... visits to the vet (and visits to the dentist!!!!) I honestly don't know how I made through the last 10 months with him! And to think that little puppy had to do the exact same things with me.. understand me, communicate with me .. tolerate me... train me!!  Our little puppies are so amazing, don't you think? 

I am down with the flu, and the weather outside is wet and rainy, so Murphy has been stuck with me at home today. He has decided to make the best of the day today and check on me each time I sneeze and cough/ and give me a kiss or two  I have so much to learn from him... 

I hope to be in touch with most of you , I will be positing regularly on Murphy's Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/MurphyElfintail, and obviously check in here on the GRF as frequently as I can. Thank you for all your warm comments, wishes, suggestions, tips, and most importantly sharing your puppies' lives with Murphy and me :smooch::smooch::waves::

Here are some recent pictures! (Some more pictures are available on https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1704442826460237.1073741829.1653779074859946&type=3)

Bye Bye Puppy Forum!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

macdougallph1 said:


> Happy 1st birthday Murphy and many more to come!!!!
> 
> BTW, your mom's photo's are amazing!!


Aww thank you Mr. Mack & Mom, so nice to hear from you! 

I was just reading about the horrible episode you had in your puppy class.. I am so so sorry that you both had to experience that. I am sure you will be able to bounce back and meet much nicer dogs in the near future.. Looking forward to more updates and photos from the devilishly handsome Mr. Mack!


----------



## msheidiann (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Big Brother!!!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

msheidiann said:


> Happy Birthday, Big Brother!!!


_Awww, thanks little sis!! :smooch::smooch:

~Murphy.
_


----------

